# Here they come again...



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might try a perimeter application of an insectiside to slow the centipedes in their tracks. Not sure what you can buy and to be honest, from my experience, what most consumers can get are a big waste of money. Call an exterminator for dealing with infestations and then get on a low cost maintenance plan.


----------



## frnkhtc47 (Apr 26, 2011)

i have used bug spray from menards, it works ok. but you got to read the label and see if it will kill the bug you have. you will have to spray outside real good and spray the window sills and bottom track area.


----------

